# offset smoker tuning plates



## dwsmith43 (May 25, 2013)

Any thoughts on using porcelain tiles as tuning plates. If ok to use, what kind of spacing should I start at? My grill is a new braunfels horizontal offset.i currently have a piece of stainless that runs the entire length and has a 2 1/2 space on each side length wise. I did bend it up to cover most hole from FB SC. Still have about 30 degree did. From end to end.


----------



## dwsmith43 (May 25, 2013)

How bout a link? Any tuners out there?


----------



## mneeley490 (May 25, 2013)

I have a cheap Char Broil offset. I used porcelain tiles along the bottom for heat retention. For tuning plates, I bought some cheap cookie sheets, and drilled holes in them. Smaller holes near the firebox, and progressively larger holes toward the other end. That helped even out my cooking surface. Now I have only about 10° difference from side to side.


----------



## dwsmith43 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for chiming in. Aprox. What size hole in progression.charbroil is the company that bought out new braunfels. I made all the mods. Good smoker now if I could just get that temp even. Don't like opening it to rotate rib racks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2013)

I'm not so good at relating Instructions as they apear in my head, but I'll try.

I  love my plated Tejas and have proven it on many Smokes.

First , how high do the Tiles set above the bottom of the Smoker when just placed in? I 4" or so you should be good as that will give appox.4" to 6" from thier tpo side to the cooking Grate..

Now attach (weld or bolt(with a gasket between the to help in future R/R's  , to the level the Ceramics are and fasten it there, you should have a 4" area. \

Next , attach a Baffel( in the FB side at 30* and 4" long, to caych the heat easier and force through the Throat to the Cooking Chamber.

This finishes the Mod. Now Play with it and seal the Smoker as much as you can. You'll use less fuel and get better Smoke from using less Wood. I burn to embers a lot, this insures a 225*F heat(when intakes are set right , and you can adjust the plates so the heat comes up where you want it and the Smoke Is still constant on the Meat. Ceramic is also a great heat sink , with them , you may need (after heated) wood to go a long way.

Good idea, I jealous i didn't come up with the Ceramic thingy, Points for you...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2013)

Mine are metal , but it's the same...













My Tejas 2040CC with extra therms 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 22, 2012






You can kinda see them here...


----------

